
On Focus (2018) - pottereric
https://dennisdel.com/blog/on-focus/
======
skilled
I think it's interesting that there are people who are naturally focused and
can make every minute count. While others have to go through loops and hoops
to manage themselves both externally and within their workflow.

That said, while this article is somewhat good, it's also very niche. So, not
necessarily something that would apply even to the majority of HN users.

------
voxmatt
Great article. For the tasks of getting blocks to focus and grouping meeting
together, we've created a powerful application that can help automate away
some of the drudgery.
[https://www.getclockwise.com/product](https://www.getclockwise.com/product)

